# Just need a chat!!



## evelyn27 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey this is probably going to sound like a random rant but need to get it all out before i explode, i've got my first appointment with the fertility doctor wednesday, i'm so scared i don't know why. I feel like i'm having to go through all this on my own i could really do with my OH with me... But i'm a strong woman haha i can do it on my own, just haven't got anyone to talk about it with plus i always keep my guard up never let myself show an emotion.

I'm going crazy tho, my OH has a baby and it kills me , she could give him something i don't think i can. I want to run away as fast as i can, but as i've learnt running never helps. 

To top it off i've just started doing a manual job which is really messing with my endometriosis pains i'm in agony half the time and the pain killers aren't working. Just feel like an emotional mess and am to stubborn to say anything. My OH now thinks i'm crazy due to my hormones being all over the place.  haha. Sorry for the moan but it's better out then keeping it bottled up...... Girls need some help!! x


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey evelyn27   

Sorry to hear you are having a rotten old time at the mo, definitely get it all out   no good keeping it bottled up!!! Any chance the Doc would give you other pain killers? You don't need the stress of pain on top of it all. First of all be safe in the knowledge that you're an absolute legend and trooper for going through all of this and when your baba gets here they will be the most loved little one in the universe   

Now while we're waiting...My normal advice would be to pour a nice g&t or glass of wine, but like myself you're probably trying not to drink  Hmmm, let me see..are you allowed choc?! 

Tots understand about your OH having a baby already, that's really tough, I'm sure you know well that he wouldn't see it like that at all, but I totally get why you're feeling like that even if it is (don't kill me) bonkers!!! He loves you missus!

Now (please don't shoot me!) I really don't understand why you aren't bringing OH with you if he can go - my DH held my hand through everything (not by choice in some cases!). Seriously he'd probably feel way more involved and it gives you someone to yap about it with (although if he's like mine he will be off in la-la land and won't remember any of it so be prepared!)

Thinking of you lovie, not that it helps but I was a total basket case (which you clearly are not) and eventually even we with our banjaxed ovaries and extremely rare and shy generals got blessed with a lovely little cheeky monkey who is tucked up in his cot dreaming about playing football and eating ice-cream (dreams do come true   chin up old bean!)

Best of luck on Wednesday and let us know how you get on


----------

